# the shit hits the fan



## Jean05

non c'è un moda di dire per questa in italiano:
'when the shit   hits the fan'
quando il merde  spacca la elettroventola... sarebbe la traduzione literale


----------



## Poianone

Hello Jean! If you don't post the meaning of the phrase, it's an unsolvable riddle!


----------



## Brian P

Forse, "quando succede un finimondo".  Che pensate voi italiani.

Jean, "merde" is French.  The Italian word is "merda".


----------



## Jean05

I just found another thread on that so that solves that issue...
Thanks for the tip about  merda, I'd no idea actually


----------



## saia

Jean05 said:


> Non c'è un modo di dire questo in italiano:
> 'when the shit hits the fan'
> quando il merde spacca la elettroventola... sarebbe la traduzione letterale


----------



## Brian P

Poianone said:


> Hello Jean! If you don't post the meaning of the phrase, it's an unsolvable riddle!


 
It's a common American (and evidently Irish) expression.  It means when chaos erupts or when big trouble arises.  Example: "When my wife learns that I have lost all our money in the casino the shit will really hit the fan."


----------



## Poianone

Thank you Brian, now it's clear. In Italian, maintaining a "rude" nuance, one could say: 
trovarsi/ritrovarsi nella merda (fino al collo)
trovarsi/ritrovarsi con il culo per aria
Example: Quando la porta si aprì, ci ritrovammo nella merda fino al collo/ci trovammo con il culo per aria


----------



## Einstein

Una precisazione: When the s**t hits the fan... *hit *non vuol dire spaccare, ma colpire, o in questo caso semplicemente entrare in contatto... con le pale e quindi essere spruzzata dappertutto!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Some background on this "colorful" English phrase.   

Elisabetta


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*the shit hits the fan* = serious trouble starts ...  a person or an organization gets into serious trouble.

Does anyone know what the Italian equivalent is for *the shit hits the fan*?


----------



## underhouse

Maybe an option could be:

_Sono cazzi!_


----------



## minoski

underhouse said:


> Maybe an option could be:
> 
> _Sono cazzi (amari)  !_


 

c.


----------



## PEGASO70

I agree, but it's really informal.
Even stronger:
_Sono c***i amari!_


----------



## london calling

PEGASO70 said:


> I agree, but it's really informal.
> Even stronger:
> _Sono c***i amari!_


 
O c***i da cagare! Ancora peggio!


----------



## minoski

london calling said:


> O c***i da cagare! Ancora peggio!


 
  Jo...!!
Never heard this one 
c.


----------



## london calling

minoski said:


> Jo...!!
> Never heard this one
> c.


Vieni in Campania.....!


----------



## uinni

london calling said:


> Vieni in Campania.....!


 
Anche all'altra estremità della Penisola (quantunque poi caca/cagacazzi abbia poi tutt'atro uso -ma forse v'è semanticamente collegato per riduzione di un'espressione più lunga - colui che fa c...e i c...i. Boh!)

Uinni


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Has the shit finally hit the fan?

It ain't over yet. All hands brace for impact.*

How would you say that in Italian?


----------



## effeundici

Forse molto simile il classico : "Siamo nella m...."


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ci sono le espressioni : "Non è finita finché non è finita" e "non è finita finché non sarà finita."

But, *It ain't over yet. All hands brace for impact* sarà :

Non è finita non ancora .......... ???


----------



## london calling

BenVitale said:


> *Has the shit finally hit the fan?*
> *It ain't over yet. All hands brace for impact.*


It being a joke, it's a little difficult!

For our Italian friends: _brace for impact_ is what a flight attendant would say to you if the plane were about to make a crash landing, "Preparatevi, mettetevi in posizione testa sulle ginocchia e mani sulla testa", that sort of thing. 

_E' scoppiato il finimondo, o no?_
_Non è ancora finito il casino....preparatevi al cazziatone _(se vogliamo dire "rimprovero")_/a finire nella merda_ (__ effeundici).

This is what it means. What we need now is the same idea in Italian, but funny!


----------



## Azazel81

I guess we'd say: "prepariamoci a finire dalla padella nella brace!"

But it's not as "idiomatic" as the English version... 

"Prepariamoci a finire nella merda fino al collo" maybe.

What do you say?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

When the shit hits the fun significa "quando i nodi vengono al pettine" ovvero quando la situazione precipita e non semplicemente "sono cazzi amari".


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> When the shit hits the fun significa "quando i nodi vengono al pettine" ovvero quando la situazione precipita e non semplicemente "sono cazzi amari".


 
Significa che quando i nodi vengono al pettine sono cazzi amari, se mi permetti!

Azazel, _dalla padella alla brace_ si dice from _the frying pan into the fire_: non sono frasi molto spiritose, non ti pare?

Vogliamo ridere, spremetevi le meningi!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Significa che quando i nodi vengono al pettine sono cazzi amari, se mi permetti!


Ovviamente, ma non è un'esclamazione equivalente a "sono cazzi amari" e basta.


----------



## Azazel81

london calling said:


> Azazel, _dalla padella alla brace_ si dice from _the frying pan into the fire_: (I know.. I know...) non sono frasi molto spiritose, non ti pare? Uhm... yep, I agree...
> 
> Vogliamo ridere, spremetevi le meningi!


 
Alright, sorry 

A sto punto perché non dire: "sono cazzi e stracazzi"?


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ovviamente, ma non è un'esclamazione equivalente a "sono cazzi amari" e basta.


Diciamo che _sono cazzi amari_ (o le altre versioni, vedi per esempio azazel, il mio suggerimento di qualche post fa e degli altri) è la versione "abbreviata"....! Voglio dire, se sono amari, si sottintende che è successo un qualche casino, non trovi? Se no, perchè lo diresti?!!! The mind boggles......

Allora, vogliamo aiutare Ben con una bella battuta di spirito in italiano all'inglese?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

london calling said:


> Diciamo che _sono cazzi amari_ (o le altre versioni, vedi per esempio azazel, il mio suggerimento di qualche post fa e degli altri) è la versione "abbreviata"....! Voglio dire, se sono amari, si sottintende che è successo un qualche casino, non trovi? Se no, perchè lo diresti?!!! The mind boggles......
> 
> Allora, vogliamo aiutare Ben con una bella battuta di spirito in italiano all'inglese?


Hai ragione, ma leggendo quello che qualcuno a suggerito mi è venuto il sospetto che non abbiano colto un aspetto non secondario: l'epressione si usa normalmente con un bel "when" davanti per esprimere una evoluzione in negativo di una situazione oppure la previsione che una situazione possa presto precipitare.


----------



## effeundici

Ma se ne sono accorti?

Macché, ancora no. Occhio, ragazzi, elmetto in testa!!


----------



## alessandrar

Ma non è che "*All hands brace for impact*" potrebbe essere tradotto con un "Si salvi chi può"? So che si tratta di una soluzione simplicistica, però magari nel contesto funziona!


----------



## london calling

alessandrar said:


> Ma non è che "*All hands brace for impact*" potrebbe essere tradotto con un "Si salvi chi può"? So che si tratta di una soluzione simplicistica, però magari nel contesto funziona!


Secondo me, sì! E cosa diresti per la prima frase, la domanda, per intenderci? Rimanendo in tema?


----------



## TalcoTalquez

*<<the shit hits the fan* = serious trouble starts ...  a person or an organization gets into serious trouble.>>

"siamo nella merda fino al collo" (literally: we are in shit up to the neck)


----------



## alessandrar

Mah, io eviterei di utilizzare un'espressione forte come (!) cazzi amari, o simili.
Magari un: "La barca sta per affondare, si salvi chi può".

(Quando traduco, più rileggo la frase che ho tradotto e più mi sembra la peggiore soluzione! argh!)


----------



## Azazel81

effeundici said:


> Ma se ne sono accorti?
> 
> Macché, ancora no. Occhio, ragazzi, elmetto in testa!!


 
Mah  Secondo me è qualcun altro che non si è accorto di qualcos'altro... 

EDIT: visto che in ben altro contesto si usa un'espressione tipo "aprite gli ombrelli che piovono cazzate" si potrebbe pensare a qualcosa di alternativo tipo: "Tenetevi forte che adesso pioveranno cazzi amari" (tengo a precisare che l'ho appena coniata io, per l'occasione... , nel caso vi venisse voglia di sfruttarla, dovete pagarmi tanto di diritti SIAE )


----------



## london calling

alessandrar said:


> Mah, io eviterei di utilizzare un'espressione forte come (!) cazzi amari, o simili.
> Magari un: "La barca sta per affondare, si salvi chi può".


Posso dire, però, che "shit" in inglese è comunque considerato un'espressione forte, come "cazzo" in italiano, per cui.....


----------

